# Green Spot Algae= Chlorophyta



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

Chlorophyta. 
A large and varied group of green pigmented algae which store energy in pyrenoids and as starch. Forms include unicellular, filamentous and colonial varieties. Includes Chlorella, Spirogyra, Scenedesmus, Oedogonium, Volvox.

coming from: 
http://www.micrographia.com/specbiol/alg/alghome/alggen01.htm

Is this correct?

Can we see a reference where the common name of algae like GSA etc are referred to their scientific name.

Know your enemy...:fencing:


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

It would be useful to use the division name for a related bunch of algae genera. Don't know if people will want to do that though.

It's not at all practical to use the scientific names like we do for plants via a Genera species name. And it would probably make more sense to use Division with it to indicate that there could be hundreds of genera with thousands of individual species under Chlorophyta


----------



## bigtroutz (Nov 17, 2006)

It's probably not a useful exercise to transform ALL of the growth-form-descriptive algae designations in use at this forum into scientific terminology. Some of the growth forms are more restrictive than others, and so may be useful, while others include all kinds of taxa.

For instance, some green thread "algae" is actually descriptive of both true algae like Spirogyra and blue-green "algae" cyanobacteria like Anabaena which is not even a true plant.

It's almost like saying 'flying-thing-with-wings' which includes birds, bats, insects, etc.

If you want to get serious about identifying algae, you really need to whip out your trusty microscope


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

What I was thinking with the scientific terminology is that with that infos we can access scientific material about algae and learn a little bit more about them.
Keeping the usual name, but knowing what we have to deal with.


----------

